# Racing loft



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello everyone i have a question about racing
Lofts how big do they have to be ? 
Could I put old birds young birds and breeders in 1 loft ? 
Could a 6x4 loft do the job? 
What's the minum amount of old birds young birds and breeders i would need? 
Thanks for reading


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Depending how many birds your going to have,the size matters....A good size loft,say 8 x 20 can hold 50 pigeons...An 8x8 section for Young birds with 40 perches....And 2 8x6 sections for old birds,and stock birds,with 8 nest boxes each....All birds will be in the same loft,but in their own sections.....If your NOT going to fly Old Birds,you can have two YB sections of 8X6 size....One section for boys,and one for girls..and the last section will be the same for stock birds..Good Luck....Alamo


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

right of know i have 5 pairs will that be okay for starting of and i dont think i can have a loft that big  i probaly wont fly old birds just young birds and the one that survive can be stock or breeders my mam and dad wont let me have another loft and i really dont think its possible to divide my loft know its too small if i could only presuade my mam and dad to let me have another loft for yonug birds what would be your suggestion for the size and i would race maybe 20 at the start ?
thanks alamo


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

A 4x6 loft is OK for 15/20 yb`s....No room for any more birds,old or young...You need another 4x6 for stock pigeons....Good Luck...Alamo


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hopefully I can get another loft for stock pigeons  if my dad and mam agree to it


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*3 pairs*

If you can go as big on your loft as your parents will let you. Here where I get plywood it comes in 4x4 sheets, take what you can get for a loft but if you have any say go atleast 8x8 if your able, that way no wood is wasted. But if you cant go that big be appreciative of what you are able to build and go from there. Learn to go to war with what you got instead of worrying on what you would like to have. Its a process and if its meant to be your bigger loft with more birds will come in time.
Also if your going to have very limited loft space I would think about reducing my pairs down to 3 from 5. I know 5 pairs does not sound like alot but once breeding kicks off the number of birds you may be trying to house will be too many too quick. In my opinion its not the most birds you can fit into the loft but you want the least amount of birds in the most amount of space. With a few less pairs hopefully it will let you see problems that may happen before they actually occurr and will be alot easier to manage. This is all my opinion, I am sure anything you decide to do along with your best effort will work out for you.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

What about spliting a 4.5x8feet loft into breeding and young


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Not to step on anyone's toes but I personally know someone that houses 50 youngbirds in a 4x8 loft I thought the same thing dam that loft is to small. He proved me wrong he won 7 out of 9 YB's races last year.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

It's not ideal but you could do a 4x8 loft split into a breeder section and yb section. My loft is set up this way, with a team of around 10-15. I have 1st place and diplomas out of that loft. Key is not overcrowding. 4 pairs of breeders doing two rounds is all you should need.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

i dont think i will have anywhere close to 50 young birds


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

the thing is i can only have it 4.5x7.5 feet as im taking over part of the shed


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

pigeon manic 12 said:


> the thing is i can only have it 4.5x7.5 feet as im taking over part of the shed


Hi Pigeon manic 12,

Take a look at the loft I built (it's in my photo album). To give you an idea of size and what you might do, Mine is 4 ft wide by 8 ft long, that isn't that much of a difference for what you are looking to do.

Good luck!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Just so you have an idea, here are a couple pics of my loft. It is split into two sections, breeders and yb. The breeders section is 4x4 and has nestboxes built in. The YB section is 4x4 and has perches in it. Until YB season is over, I have to use wood eggs until the season is over where i can separate sexes. Like I said, not ideal, but it works.


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

See if you can sweet talk 4x8 instead of 4.5*7.5. Technically, the latter is 33.75 square feet where the former is only 32.


----------



## pigeon manic 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

i wish i could but the shed can only work that way as im converting a bit of it


----------

